# TwinCat-Echtzeit-Ethernet an Nicht-Intel-Karte



## Majestic_1987 (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hab eine Frage:

Um mit nem EtherCat-Gerät kommunizieren zu können (bzw. als Master zu dienen) muss man ja diesen TwinCat-Echtzeit-Ethernet-Treiber installieren.

So lange man ne Intel-Netzwerkkarte hat is ja alles kein Problem. Intel TwinCat RT-Treiber installieren und gut is.

Aber was macht man, wenn man eine Broadcom oder Realtek-Netzwerkkarte hat?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Neals (20 Januar 2010)

Also ich habe auf meinem Rechner ne BroadCom-Karte und EtherCAT funktioniert einwandfrei. Du wirst nur nicht die best mögliche Performance haben, da die Treiber für Intel-Chipsätze optimiert sind.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (20 Januar 2010)

Also, du hast einfach den Intel-Treiber installiert? Oder wie verstehe ich das?

Denn ein Kollege hat ne Broadcom-Karte im Notebook. Installiert er den Treiber führt das dazu, dass die Karte dann nicht aktiviert werden kann (Code 10 sagt Windows)...das selbe habe ich in meinem MacBook Pro (die Karte erkennt Windows als nForce-Chipsatz)...sobald ich den Treiber installiere kann die Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr aktiviert werden.


----------



## schwager (24 Januar 2010)

*EtherCAT mit Standard-PC*

In meinem Labor an der Hochschule Reutlingen haben wir leider auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das die EtherCAT-Treiber von TwinCAT nicht mit Ethernet-ICs von Realtek funktionieren. (Auch mit AMD-CPUs gibt es Probleme.) Unsere Abhilfe: Die billigste Ethernet-Karte von Beckhoff kaufen und in den PC einbauen.
Jürgen Schwager


----------



## Majestic_1987 (24 Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist ne Top Lösung, aber für das betroffene Notebook leider nicht machbar. Gibt es Intel-Netzwerkkarten für USB?


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Januar 2010)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ne Top Lösung, aber für das betroffene Notebook leider nicht machbar. Gibt es Intel-Netzwerkkarten für USB?


Gibt auf jeden Fall welche für PCMCIA.

Btw.:
Mit nem Notebook wirst du mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eh nen Problem mit der "Echtzeit" bekommen. Um sinnvoll EtherCAT und TwinCAT nutzen zu können solltest du nen gewöhnlichen PC nehmen.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (24 Januar 2010)

Was hat denn Echtzeit mit Notebook oder Nicht-Notebook zu tun?
Core2Duo ist Core2Duo und Windows ist Windows.

Probleme gibt's höchstens, wenn das Energiemanagement eingreift und den Rechner in den Ruhezustand befördert, wenn man das Gerät nicht am Netz betreibt.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Januar 2010)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Core2Duo ist Core2Duo und Windows ist Windows.


*ROFL*

Na dann viel Spaß ....

Im Ernst: Die überwältigende Mehrzahl an Notebooks auf dem Markt macht Probleme bei der TwinCAT-Echtzeit. Gerade das Energiemanagement, die Funktionstasten und Prozessorfeatures wie Speedstepping usw. sorgen dafür, dass die Zeitbasis des Twincat durcheinander kommt und dann die Systemlatenzzeit enorm schwankt.
Aktivier mal ein Testprogramm auf deinem Notebook und schau dir im System Manager unter System Konfiguration=>Echtzeit-Einstellungen=>Online die Verläufe an. Wenn die Latenzzeit konstant unter 5µs bleibt, hast du Glück.
Andernfalls wirste z.B. bemerken, dass ein Timer von 5 Sekunden nicht 5, sondern gern auch mal 10 Sekunden braucht 

Such mal hier im Forum nach entsprechenden Schilderungen mit der TwiNCAT-Echtzeit.
Ich hatte bisher auf mehr als 10 Laptops diese Phänomene gesehen. Laut Beckhoff ist jeder Hardwareinterrupt (z.B. Funktionstasten) und Schwankung des CPU-Speed (Speedstepping) für eine ungenaue Berechnung des System-Ticks verantwortlich.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (24 Januar 2010)

Womit du ja defacto nix anderes sagst als ich: Energiemanagement macht Probleme. 

Das ist auch vollkommen logisch. Über Funktionstasten und Co. hatte ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, weil ich die ohnehin nicht nutze. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich irgendeinem Kunden ein Notebook als Steuerungsrechner anbieten wollen würde, aber für Testläufe, etc. kann man ein Notebook sicherlich verwenden.

Man sollte logischerweise Speedstepping und andere Energiesparspielchen vorher abschalten.


----------



## Neals (24 Januar 2010)

Versucht mal das Programm hier, einfach starten und laufen lassen. Damit sind eure Echtzeit-Probleme auf dem Notebook gegessen.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Januar 2010)

Und was ist das für'n Programm? Was macht das?

... hauptsache kein Virus


----------



## Neals (24 Januar 2010)

Der Prozessor wird so belastet, dass das Notebook ihn nicht runter tacktet.

Außerdem habe ich eine Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller in meinem Notebook und der läuft mit EtherCAT.​


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 Januar 2010)

*Notebook und Echtzeit und so...*

Es ist richtig, 
lässt man auf Notebooks die RT laufen und holt sich die Systemzeit mit ntGetTime und synchronisiert mal jede Minute, ist es teilweise erschreckend, wie langsam die Sekunden vergehen 

- Teilweise kann man mit RightMark CPU Clock Utility die Taktung beeinflussen und die Situation verbessern

Funktioniert das nicht, gibt es noch folgende Möglichkeit:

Mit einem  entsprechendem Eintrag in der regedit kann man verhindern, dass das Power-  Management des Rechners „zuschlägt“.
Die Idle-Task sorgt  für eine 100% Auslastung der CPU allerdings mit der Idle  Prioriät.
Über die CPUAffinityMask wird festgelegt, auf welchem Core TwinCat bei Multicoresystemen läuft.  (Default à 2 bei DualCore, 1  bei SingleCore)
Mit der Wertigkeit  des Schlüssels „StartIdleThread“ gibt man an, auf welchem Core diese Task laufen  soll.
Somit müssen diese  beiden Schlüssel die gleiche Wertigkeit haben.


Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Chipsätzen:
Ob der Laptop/PC RT-Ethernet oder EtherCAT tauglich ist, kann im TwinCAT System-Manager entnommen werden (Menu->Optionen->Liste Echtzeit).
Hier kann auch der RT-Ethernet Treiber installiert werden!


Unterstützter Chipsatz: Intel 8255x oder 8254x

LG


----------



## Neals (26 Januar 2010)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> Mit einem  entsprechendem Eintrag in der regedit kann man verhindern, dass das Power-  Management des Rechners „zuschlägt“.


Und welcher Eintrag wäre das??


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 Januar 2010)

*regedit*

Entschuldige, habe ich die Beschreibung nicht deutlich genug hinbekommen...

Anbei ein Bild!


----------



## Neals (26 Januar 2010)

Und wo kann man das Power-Management des Rechners abschalten? Damit wäre ja die Ursache behoben!


----------

